# Kaos kustoms 777 in Sacramento, CA



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

hit me up if you need any work done Mike (916)718-3378
this is a little sample of the stuff I've done :thumbsup:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

<--i didn't do the engraving


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Looking good mike ready to do them trims i asked about?


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

lesstime said:


> Looking good mike ready to do them trims i asked about?


Thanks, yeah man I thought you forgot about them


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

naw you said you hit me up when you was done with last job but let do it bro message me on fb


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Kaos kustoms is doing a lot of the fabrication on the spongebob build as well, send your projects to kaos kustoms!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

x2 yup he will be doing my next project ....since other dont now how to ship parts back...lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Bad ass work all the way around ima try an post pics up later tonight he did some stuff for me an my sons bike came out nice


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey since I sent stuff off for engraving let me know when would be a good time to bring lil Es bike to finish stripping it up


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

nice work Mike, cant wait till you get caught up so can make my crown.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> Hey since I sent stuff off for engraving let me know when would be a good time to bring lil Es bike to finish stripping it up


ASAP


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Quality work by a guy who takes pride in what he does. Hit this guy up for parts or paint jobs. :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lilmikew86 said:


> ASAP


I could take it tonight but still gotta take it apart I can swing tomorrow if thats better for u bro


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Badass work mike


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

for sale regular twist badge trim raw 35 shipped


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


>


(mike) this one came out nice


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

CE 707 said:


>


 Sick work


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:wave: good shit mike!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

thank you every one:thumbsup:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

check out the website kaoskustoms.blogspot.com i have alot more pictures there


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

lilmikew86 said:


> View attachment 639879
> for sale regular twist badge trim raw 35 shipped


sold!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Spongebob fenders


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Good work on the twisting


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Mike what paypal info pm or im me thanks


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> Spongebob fenders


good work mike


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> good work mike


thanks bro


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

ripsta85 said:


> Good work on the twisting


:thumbsup:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

lesstime said:


> Mike what paypal info pm or im me thanks


pm sent


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

got bored did a panel......


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lilmikew86 said:


> View attachment 643945
> got bored did a panel......


The skys the limit bro


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

lilmikew86 said:


> View attachment 643945
> got bored did a panel......


Nice!!


----------



## rodo (May 10, 2013)

hey man how much for some custom handle barss an a seat


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

rodo said:


> hey man how much for some custom handle barss an a seat


Pm sent


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Beaver brown flake gold pearl and copper leaf


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Panel


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

lilmikew86 said:


> Panel


 looks badass man, great work. Was the copper leaf hard to do?


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

All leaf is somewhat difficult in the beginning but then you get used to it


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lil e's frame


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Came out sick


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Sick


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

lilmikew86 said:


> Lil e's frame


very nice


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Custom Schwinn kickstand


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

She devils crown


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

lilmikew86 said:


> She devils crown


Real nice work bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lilmikew86 said:


> She devils crown


 that's bad as fuck bro did you get a chance to check that


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Striping wit my new Mack !


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking nice


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Mike gets down, the crown looks sick in person, here it is mocked up with custom bolt and twisted spring. I cant wait to get it chromed.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wow nice work homie...


----------



## corazonazteca (Jun 17, 2013)

R0L0 said:


> wow nice work homie...


Aye homie r u selling that


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

back from chrome .. got a few other things back to ...


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

Dam bro you do good work . Do you have any parts for sale I'm looking for a schwinn kickstand


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

jay1 said:


> Dam bro you do good work . Do you have any parts for sale I'm looking for a schwinn kickstand


pm sent


----------



## corazonazteca (Jun 17, 2013)

Ey bro u still do parts?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

corazonazteca said:


> Ey bro u still do parts?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Gaby: Yes i do. pm sent, just been a little busy lately


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

after engraving and chrome 













seat (bottom/top) sitting in the sun before getting some kandy


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Jea


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

How much to replicate parts for a lil tiger handle bars, crank, sissy bar, and make some forks that look like og bent forks and support bars all in water twist shoot me a pm thanks


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Do you do engraving??.....if so how much to do the fenders, chainguard & sprocket on my beach cruiser


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

how much you guys charge for 12" twisted fender braces?


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Started with this 








metalwork,bodywork/primer



























Final pics to come soon...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

kajumbo said:


> back from chrome .. got a few other things back to ...


These are some beautiful parts....


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> These are some beautiful parts....


Thanks


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

lilmikew86 said:


> View attachment 769697
> View attachment 769705
> 
> after engraving and chrome
> ...


wow!


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

lilmikew86 said:


> Started with this
> View attachment 792625
> 
> 
> ...


great job bro..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I gota post lil Es bike now that its together


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> I gota post lil Es bike now that its together


X2


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

PSP Holder/ steering wheel


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

:werd: somebady needs to hit this guy up for custom shit maybe you can be the first to give Kaos credit if they make it on LRM


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

ATX said:


> :werd: somebady needs to hit this guy up for custom shit maybe you can be the first to give Kaos credit if they make it on LRM


X2


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Topic title changed*


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bodywork, paint, flake, leaf, striping custom parts done by me Mural done by Javier, upholstered seat done by Roy's upholstery














Thanks Cesar for the great pic


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Did Metalwork, bodywork, flake,kandy, pinstriping and leaf







View attachment 1181618


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks again bro for all the great work


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Tanked, bodywork, paint, flake, kandy patterns, silverleaf and pinstriping


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Tanked, fenders, bodywork, paint, flake,kandy, patterns, silverleaf, and pinstriping
View attachment 1379601

View attachment 1379609

View attachment 1379617


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

lilmikew86 said:


> View attachment 639879
> for sale regular twist badge trim raw 35 shipped


 Do you have anymore?


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

I got 2 bikes I need redone, can you message me or is that still a good number on the first page to get a hold of you?


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

yeah you can get a hold of me at (916) 718-3378


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

12 inch bike


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Socios


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

lilmikew86 said:


> 12 inch bike


Bad ass


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Another from socios parts fenders paint n assembly


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Flake n candy


----------

